# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  هاتف سامسونج الجديد Galaxy Pocket بنظام الاندرويد وسعره رخيص

## mohamed73

*هاتف سامسونج الجديد Galaxy Pocket بنظام الاندرويد وسعره رخيص  *      *أعلنت شركة سامسونج اليوم عن الهاتف المحمول Galaxy Pocket لينضم لعائلة الجالكسي وهو احد الهواتف رخيصة السعر ..
يعمل الهاتف  المحمول Galaxy Pocket بنظام الأندرويد 2.3 “خبز الزنجبيل” ومزود بواجهه  الشركه Touchwiz ومعالج بسرعة 800 ميجاهرتز والشاشه 2.8 انش بدرجة وضوح  240×320 أما الكاميرا بدقة 2 ميجابيكسل وسعة تخزين 3 جيجابايت ومزود  بمنفذ microSD لتستطيع زيادة سعة التخزين .*

----------

